# Chopper



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

"Shit Jimmy, you keep stabbing me, you're gonna kill me right?"

"Nice, sweet, who says crime doesn't pay"

What a superb film.

On DVD at HMV for Â£5.99. Possibly the best Â£5.99 you'll ever spend on a DVD.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> "Shit Jimmy, you keep stabbing me, you're gonna kill me right?"
> 
> "Nice, sweet, who says crime doesn't pay"
> 
> ...


Agree. Funny, violent and pointless. Fantastic. ;D


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

saw it ages ago ,excelent ;D the guy is sick


----------

